# Need help deciding on 1 pup or 2!!



## BTDaisy (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello!! This is my very first post- and I am SO excited to be here! :wild: My boyfriend and I will be bringing home our new baby in a few weeks- first time GSD owners. I have researched and researched and I feel that we are pretty well prepared, and I am looking forward to having a running buddy too! 
Heres my big question- last night, my boyfriend mentioned adopting 2 pups instead of just one (litter mates). What are the pros and cons to doing this?? 
If we _do_ decide to go with two, is it better to have one male, one female? 2 males? 2 females? I was pretty set on my little girl, so I dont really think I would want 2 males. 
Any thoughts, help, comments- are greatly appreciated!! thanks!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Hello & Welcome from Dallas Texas. Just want to give you my thoughts on two puppies.

Con- Twice the work. Twice the vet cost. Twice the training. Twice the food and supplies. I highly suggest you just get one the first time. Then add another later on when your pup is older. I know two sounds fun but, it will be like having twins. Most reputable breeders/ rescues wont send two pups home with a buyer. Hope this helps. Others here will also be helpful with there input on the subject.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bad idea . Get ONE pup. If you want a second dog stagger it and get one when your first is about a year of age and has training etc.

Two pups from the same litter , or same age will bond with each other and not with you. They will become dependent on each other . Your experience will not be as satisfying.

Plus this is your first GSD . I think you will have your hands full. Don't overwhelm yourself .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree...start off with one BUT if/when you get a second...I think it's better to get the opposite sex of the other.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Daisy, THANK YOU for adopting! Very happy and excited for you and your boyfriend. So glad you guys are talking about this and you are coming here for more info, that is the best thing to do before jumping in with two feet. 

Before you decide, make sure you and your boyfriend read all the following links and the ensuing discussion. Lots of info there that most people are not aware of when they decide to go the two puppy route (not recommended, as you will find out).
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/158118-id-love-get-two-puppies-once.html

You guys will find that ONE puppy, and a German Shepherd puppy at that will keep you guys on your toes enough, adding a second one is not like, twice the fun, but more like, four times the work and aggravation! 

I'm the crazy dog lady in the neighborhood, I live for my dogs and all my activities are centered around my dogs, and I would NEVER do two puppies at once!! That is just crazy talk, LOL!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

If you never raised a German Shepherd from a pup before, then get just one. One is a handful as you will soon see. Two would be overwhelming.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bless you for rescuing but ONLY GET ONE!!!! 

There's great information about how it's so much better for the one you pick! 

Just click on this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html#post2266993


----------



## BTDaisy (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the info and advice!!....That all makes perfect sense! (and sorry about posting twice- I was afraid no one would see it..... but I was shown different!)
I appreciate all this help! What an awesome site! 
And Im pretty sure once I tell the boyfriend that the pups would bond with each other, and not us- that will be enough to change his mind!! 
Great to have some valid points for the debate


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations on this wonderful time! Savour it and enjoy it. And the kindest thing you can do to yourselves is handle one GSD puppy at a time. If you folks are utterly retired, living off a hefty pile of gold change and have no lives and do not have to work or support yourselves or have anything else going on in your lives, and you don't mind the high probability of breaking up with each other due to the frustration, I suggest getting multiple GSD puppies. 

The first four months are the toughest. But remember, these can be big dogs with medium to high energy. They eat a lot, poo a lot, shed a lot, think a lot and love lots of exercise. They'll likely have big personalities too that will last, and it's a 10 or so year commitment if all goes well. Think of your long term commitments and dedication. It's tempting to think of more than one, but for first time owners, go slow.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh yea, only one. definitely only one.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll totally back up everything said about just getting one.! DEFINITELY, only one.

For a short time, (long story) I had two pups from the same litter in my home... they could NOT have cared less about me or anything I said or did. They were too into each other. As soon as they were apart, totally different situation. Once apart, they focused on me. Two young pups at once is a nightmare. You just won't bond to either of them properly. If you really want a second, consider it in 9 months to a year? or so... after the first is housebroken and bonded to you. I have a four year spread between my oldest and second oldest. I don't necessarily think you need to wait THAT long, but I'd definitely give it some time.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DEFINITELY stick with one. DEEEEFFFFIINNNNIIIIITTTTTEEEELLLLLYYYY!!!! You'll have days where you dont know how you survive one as it is. Seriously. You want the pup to bond with you more than another dog and thats what would happen with two. Two pups is twice the work, costs, training, socialization.... its a lot to do with just one, but two? trouble waiting to happen. Plus, getting one pup, putting in the time to socialize and train properly, should you decide to get a second pup after your first one is mature (usually about 2 years old) and properly trained, they can actually help in training the second pup. Just something to think about. BUT you'd also want to keep the older dog seperated from the pup except for maybe an hour or two a day so that you could bond with that pup as well. You always want your dogs to pay more attention to you, than other dogs. Its a safety thing and if they're bonded to you more than the other dog, they listen better as well and are likely to behave better.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

welcome. it's much easier to have 1 pup.
i would wait untill my 1st pup is well trained
and socialized before bringing home a 2nd pup.
if that takes 2 years or so i would wait.
having 2 untrained pups will take a lot
of work. it's much easier to train and socialize
one pup at a time. good luck with your new pup.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

carmspack said:


> Bad idea . Get ONE pup. If you want a second dog stagger it and get one when your first is about a year of age and has training etc.
> 
> Two pups from the same litter , or same age will bond with each other and not with you. They will become dependent on each other . Your experience will not be as satisfying.
> 
> ...


Bold this and make it all capitals!!!!!!!!!!! Exactly - Getting two pups too close together is a mistake...getting two littermates a potential disaster....Go slowly, and if you want a second dog a year from now, then get one...also if two, always one of each sex will be easier to deal with.

Lee


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I only have one GSD...so I may be speaking out of turn here but I would recommend waiting longer than 2 years....Stryder changed alot from 2-3 years and although when he was really young I wanted another one....I have since changed my mind. I want to spend as much time with him as I can and he has bonded well with me and the family and I know that adding one more would change he whole dynamic. If we happened on a situation where we added a new dog to the pack I would be okay with that too...but I am loving having only one right now. (Plus he is big enough that he could be two medium sized dogs OR ten small dogs )


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

One. As said earlier, having two would mean twice the cost in every way. It is a lot of work to have two of the same age. But most importantly, you want to build a strong bond with your pup. That will be so much more difficult if you have two. They can bond to each other and that can make having two even more complicated. It truly is like having twins. 

I adopted two GSD's when they were 16months old. While they are unrelated, they are so bonded to each other that it is quite difficult to separate them. They have separation anxiety when I take one and not the other and if not handled properly could create quite a problem. It is very challenging to train two at once. Being new to the world of sharing your life with a GSD, one would be best in many ways. Trust me, you will be happy with one for now


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

When I first got Dante I wanted to add a second when he turned a year old.
Then I decided when he's 2, then 3, then 4 and now he's 7


Each year I realized he needed the majority of my time (I work full time and am single) and it wouldn't be fair to him, the pup or to myself to add in another.

Enjoy all the time with your pup and then down the road if you still want to you can add another.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have 3 dogs, one of each.



schatzi14 said:


> I agree...start off with one BUT if/when you get a second...I think it's better to get the opposite sex of the other.


----------



## 4sails (Sep 30, 2011)

We adopted 2 female GSD from the same litter. The second, the runt, we rescued from an almost certain terrible life. It's A LOT of work. Due to a lot of time and attention, both pups have bonded well to our family. While I don't regret getting both, I definitely would not recommend it. Double housebreaking, double ankle-nipping, double training....my hubby & I had a "brain-cramp" moment when we got 2.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Terrible idea to get two. Start out with one. I'm sure someone has already mentioned it, but if you get two pups, they'll bond to one another more than they will you, and they'll want to follow each other's lead rather than yours. (So training would be difficult). 

We got two male littermates. French bulldogs, both were about six months old when we got them. They were neutered ASAP. After about a year or so, they started fighting terribly. We were afraid to pet one of them in fear that the other would run up and attack him. We couldn't play with them, because if one had the toy, or was interacting with us, the other would attack. My mom got bitten twice separating them, I got bit once. We ended up having to rehome one of them, afraid that we would end up coming home to one of them being dead. We didn't think it was fair for one of them to be living in fear all the time while the other one always jumped him. I believe this behavior was due to the fact they were so close in age, and many dogs will assert dominance by age. (Respect their elders). It was a horrible case of sibling rivalry.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Twice the training.


More like 10x the training. LOL! It is very difficult to raise two pups at the same time. It can be done, but it's not recommended.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Since it's all been said already, I'll keep my response brief. No. 
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## lq2011 (Mar 10, 2011)

I waited until my girl Lily was a year old before getting my male, Ruger. I find that Ruger, now 1 year old, is more bonded to my 2 year old Lily than he is to us. Don't get me wrong, he loves us, but he REALLY loves her.


----------

